# 1970 Fastback rim question



## Thonyv1974_ (Jul 8, 2017)

Hello my name is Tony and I have a self diagnosed condition called Schwannism.  Many years ago not so wise me sold all of my Stingrays. Luckily my Dad asked me to give him one to have. This 1970 Fastback has been hanging up in his garage around 15yrs. Yesterday I brought it back home,  I surely have missed riding a Fastback,  I've had Krate but always preferred riding a Fastback.  The seat is non-schwinn and the tires are Goodyear that have started to dry out.  Today's question to you guys is what year did the rims change from the ones with the raised center like the ones currently on mine  ? I did find another 1970 on a Google search with the same rims. 
Thanks for your help in advance.Tony


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 8, 2017)

I always thought that the Fastbacks used the S-5 rims, (raised)? The S-5's were around in 1963 and the Fastback was introduced in 1966 so I'm not aware of Schwinn using a different rim for the 1 3/8" tire during those times. What rims do you have?


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Jul 8, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I always thought that the Fastbacks used the S-5 rims, (raised)? The S-5's were around in 1963 and the Fastback was introduced in 1966 so I'm not aware of Schwinn using a different rim for the 1 3/8" tire during those times. What rims do you have?



They are the S5.


----------



## professor72 (Jul 9, 2017)

The 66-72ish S5's have the raised center and around 1973(?) they changed to a flat center similar to other schwinn rims; that version is the S6 I believe. I have seen some Union brand replacement wheels from that were flat too, but I don't know when they were made.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Jul 9, 2017)

professor72 said:


> The 66-72ish S5's have the raised center and around 1973(?) they changed to a flat center similar to other schwinn rims; that version is the S6 I believe. I have seen some Union brand replacement wheels from that were flat too, but I don't know when they were made.



Good news to me.  2 of my old Fastbacks had the flat center and I never new the years.  
Thanks for the information. .


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 9, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Good news to me.  2 of my old Fastbacks had the flat center and I never new the years.
> Thanks for the information. .




I'd like to see one. It would be interesting if they used the S-6 rim after all the years of using the S-5.


----------



## professor72 (Jul 12, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> I'd like to see one. It would be interesting if they used the S-6 rim after all the years of using the S-5.



I think I have one of each style rim, so I'll try to post a picture. the oddball application that might overlap is the Schwinn breeze models. They actually made a 20" version of the breeze that may have used the flat rim S6 before they used them on the fastbacks later. A quick review of the parts catalog may show a different part number, but I'll post a pic of the wheels I have when I get a minute.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 12, 2017)

I have a raised rim 71 and flat rim 73 fastback not sure about the 72s


----------



## professor72 (Jul 18, 2017)

Here are the pics. In the first picture you can see the Schwinn raised rim ion front and the flat style in back. Hub pictures are from the flat rim and are marked Schwinn approved 75. I bought the flat rims from old inventory of a local bike shop that was a Schwinn dealer from the 40's until the 80's.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Jul 19, 2017)

professor72 said:


> Here are the pics. In the first picture you can see the Schwinn raised rim ion front and the flat style in back. Hub pictures are from the flat rim and are marked Schwinn approved 75. I bought the flat rims from old inventory of a local bike shop that was a Schwinn dealer from the 40's until the 80's.
> 
> View attachment 646778 View attachment 646779 View attachment 646780



I had a few fastbacks long ago with each type always wondered the cutoff years. .


----------

